# Wellsvilles



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanksgiving morning I think


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool Picture!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pic. I love the Wellsville area. Alot of my family used to farm up there.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice picture. It is a really amazing mountain range. There are places on the top that the ridge is a mere 1 meter wide. To anyone who lives near Cache Valley and hasn't been on top of the Wellsville mountains you are missing out. It really doesn't even take that long to get on top. Easily doable in one morning. I camped up there for 3 days this last fall and had a really good time. If you want to see some of my pictures they are posted at this linkhttp://adventurejournal.blogspot.com/2007/09/i-have-struggled-to-write-about-recent.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Some great pictures you have there. I have hiked to the Wellsvilles a few times, mostly during the hawk migation. Pretty cool to sit on the ridge and have them hover just yards in front of you. And you are right the skeeters can be unreal up there.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

milenine said:


> Nice picture. It is a really amazing mountain range. There are places on the top that the ridge is a mere 1 meter wide. To anyone who lives near Cache Valley and hasn't been on top of the Wellsville mountains you are missing out. It really doesn't even take that long to get on top. Easily doable in one morning. I camped up there for 3 days this last fall and had a really good time. If you want to see some of my pictures they are posted at this linkhttp://adventurejournal.blogspot.com/2007/09/i-have-struggled-to-write-about-recent.html


Yes, that range is freakn' sweet. The first time I ever hiked up there I was 8 years old. My dad took my two other brothers up there for a Saturday trip. It was scary as hell for me going up to the peak, but man I never have forgotten that hike. Truly an outstanding hike. One of the best views around. Pretty rare being able to see two valleys from one peak like that.


----------

